
Git 1.7.7 released - LiveTheDream
http://code.google.com/p/git-core/downloads/detail?name=git-1.7.7.tar.gz
======
ropiku
Link to the release notes:
[https://raw.github.com/gitster/git/master/Documentation/RelN...](https://raw.github.com/gitster/git/master/Documentation/RelNotes/1.7.7.txt)

------
anonova
What makes this release significant?

~~~
nbpoole
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3060215>

